# Rumor: number change for employee #8?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From the NBA Wire. 

I have a few close friends who work for the Boys & Girls Club. A couple of them are actually Directors at the clubs they work at. Anywho, they had this Regional meeting or what have you a few months back.

Make a long story short, guest speaker shows up, and it's Kobe. Word is he's forming a partnership with the B&GC, probably in an attempt to repair his image. He took pics with the staff, signed autographs, chatted with some people. Matter of fact, my buddy actually gave an autograph to Kobe with the #42 on it. Kobe looked at him and said "James Worthy, huh? That's right!" 

At one point, a staff member asked Kobe to ink his #8 on an autograph he had just signed. Kobe just said "Nah, can't do that... I got a surprise for you guys this season!" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

also:



jeso08 said:


> The potential jersey number change is very real. Kobe is going through a huge marketing campaign with Nike and there has been talk about Kobe changing his number, as a rebirth, and starting over. Just as his new logo is tied into the samurai concept, that will continue to evolve.
> 
> I was surprise by the Kobe quote; I guess it only confirms my insight. I personally don't think he should change it, but it's very possible.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wait so your saying that theres a rumor of Kobe Changing his number to #42?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I like #8 but I guess it would be alright if he changed it, but as long as it's not a retired number or # 23.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

why is 42 special? Wasnt he 33 in HS?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wait so your saying that theres a rumor of Kobe Changing his number to #42?



no. I'm not saying anything other than there is a rumor about a number change for Kobe. 

42 was worthy's and is retired. 33 was kareem's and is also retired. could they come out of retirement like when Magic offered to have Malone wear his #32? yes it's possible, but unlikely.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I know the in the nfl you need approval to change number since it could be a marketing problem, I guess with having to remake lots of jerseys. Ricky Williams tried to change from #34, and they would not allow him to

im guessing nba doesnt have that type of rule?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Cris said:


> why is 42 special? Wasnt he 33 in HS?



Aside from Worthy's history with the Lakers, the number 42 is very special for many athletes, especially those who know what the OG 42 went through back in the day.

Heres' a hint, it wasn't a basketball player...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I know the in the nfl you need approval to change number since it could be a marketing problem, I guess with having to remake lots of jerseys. Ricky Williams tried to change from #34, and they would not allow him to
> 
> im guessing nba doesnt have that type of rule?



nope. numbers change all of the time. Artest does it every year or so. Mj did it, Shaq's done it twice.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> I like #8 but I guess it would be alright if he changed it, but as long as it's not a retired number or # 23.



I could be wrong, but didn't Joe Jellybean Bryant wear #23 when he played in Philly?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

A number change? It won't make him a different player, or anything.. But still, that is lame. I can't picture KB8, not being... well.. KB8.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

It would be kinda cool if he changed his # but its not a big deal aslong as he puts up good #'s


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sean said:


> Aside from Worthy's history with the Lakers, the number 42 is very special for many athletes, especially those who know what the OG 42 went through back in the day.
> 
> Heres' a hint, it wasn't a basketball player...


im very aware that jackie robinson was number 42, and worthys number is Retired. i dont see why he would do that


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Guys, he's changing to #34.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

actually hunt..i just got word on what his number will be...

its goin to be #105


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Guys, he's changing to #34.


I was thinking about that number also :rofl:


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Kobe should change it to #34.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wait I gots a question. In Chicago, what was Ron harper's number? What was Steve Kerr's number? And last of all what was luc's?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Wait I gots a question. In Chicago, what was Ron harper's number? What was Steve Kerr's number? And last of all what was luc's?


ron harper= 9
steve kerr= 25
luc=13


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The latest information on this rumor:



jeso08 said:


> I’m not here to convince anyone, and I’m sure this will be brush-off as nonsense. But my source has finally giving the potential number.
> 
> The number Kobe’s considering is #44…the Logo!!!  I guess this makes a little more sense. Considering Kobe’s love & respect for
> Mr. Clutch. I could see him choosing Jerry’s number, over magic, or Jordan (other kid heroes of his).
> ...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Bryant, who wore No. 8 through his first 10 NBA seasons, said that he would switch to No. 24 next season because, "I just felt like it."

Playfully chiding reporters, he said, "You guys tend to look into stuff a little bit too deeply. That's what's funny."

Bryant, who wore No. 24 early in his high school career, said the number held sentimental value for him and that he would have made the switch this season but failed to meet a league deadline to make it happen.

"Now it's time to start a new chapter," he said.

And if Bryant's number is one day retired by the Lakers, almost a sure bet, which number would he like to see hanging in Staples Center?

"It would be nice to have a bunch more championships to even have that be a discussion, you know what I mean?" he said. "If we get those championship banners up there, I don't [care] what number" hangs from the wall."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,6238944.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------

